# Property market improving: Property stocks?



## lukelee (11 January 2010)

http://www.westpac.com.au/corporate-banking/research/property-market/
seems the property marketing is getting better, time to in the market? currently I am having small amount sgp and cer, but I am thinking if sell cer and get more sgp.


----------



## skc (11 January 2010)

lukelee said:


> http://www.westpac.com.au/corporate-banking/research/property-market/
> seems the property marketing is getting better, time to in the market? currently I am having small amount sgp and cer, but I am thinking if sell cer and get more sgp.




As a sector specific play STW is an ETF for the all the REITs. Pretty low MER for overall sector exposure, reasonable liquidity. 

Not perfect if you want a play on some of the smaller end of the REITs, as it has a large portion on WDC (due to its weighting). Probably also not ideal if you want exposure to next round of cap raising (if they come).


----------



## So_Cynical (11 January 2010)

skc said:


> As a sector specific play STW is an ETF for the all the REITs. Pretty low MER for overall sector exposure, reasonable liquidity.
> 
> Not perfect if you want a play on some of the smaller end of the REITs, as it has a large portion on WDC (due to its weighting). Probably also not ideal if you want exposure to next round of cap raising (if they come).




Mate you got your state street funds mixed up...the REIT one is SLF, i brought in 2 weeks ago at the last low  $7.77 and yes ive been saying for about 5 months the REITs were going to be the next good thing....still lots of value at the higher risk end of the market.


----------



## skc (11 January 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Mate you got your state street funds mixed up...the REIT one is SLF, i brought in 2 weeks ago at the last low  $7.77 and yes ive been saying for about 5 months the REITs were going to be the next good thing....still lots of value at the higher risk end of the market.




Haha of course you are right!

Sorry to Luke if you've gone out and bought STW already :

Speaking of DYOR...


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 January 2010)

lukelee said:


> seems the property marketing is getting better, time to in the market? currently I am having small amount sgp and cer, but I am thinking if sell cer and get more sgp.



Could you try to communicate with better English language please.


----------



## Julia (11 January 2010)

Wysiwyg, I'd be surprised if English is Lukelee's first language, so maybe a little tolerance would be in order.  I don't think it's difficult to comprehend what he was saying.


----------



## lukelee (13 January 2010)

Sorry，english is my third language, and language is always my weakness, I failed a lot when I was in college, I will check my writing before post here.
I bought a few sgp and cer 4months ago, but they are still remaining at the same price.


----------



## danbradster (25 January 2010)

I have put a lot of money into this area, I am selling out of ILF because their focus is on American retirement living, but I have 10 other property trusts.

MPF is looking interesting - 18 buyers for 2,047,348 units, 9 sellers for 193,500 units.  I am up 120% on MPF, but it is still only at 10% of its original high.  I need to better understand this company.


----------



## Julia (25 January 2010)

Do you have similar levels of investment in other sectors?


----------



## bobbylat (13 February 2010)

I got 127 shares of WDC just after Ex-dividend, i plan on getting some SGP stock next month.


----------



## drsmith (13 February 2010)

According to Business Spectator Stockland are lending to some of their tennants as banks have tightened lending criteria and they are not the only property group doing so.



danbradster said:


> I have put a lot of money into this area, I am selling out of ILF because their focus is on American retirement living, but I have 10 other property trusts.
> 
> MPF is looking interesting - 18 buyers for 2,047,348 units, 9 sellers for 193,500 units.  I am up 120% on MPF, but it is still only at 10% of its original high.  I need to better understand this company.



1) Have MPF done a big dilutionary capital raising to shore up the balance sheet like many other property groups have. If so it might be a very, very long time before they get anywhere near their original high, or

2) Having failed the above is MPF at the mercy of it's lenders (like CNP) ?


----------



## So_Cynical (13 February 2010)

I brought into ALZ late last week at 46.5 so already in small profit territory, still waiting for SLF to get back to my buy zone...i mite be waiting for ever. :dunno:


----------



## Looingforvalue (14 April 2010)

*CQO and FKP*

Wonder if there people out there with strong views, positive or negative, on these property stocks. 

Westfield and Stockland are the leaders and both are trading at above their latest NTA. The next rung is filled by the likes of GPT, DXS, MGR, etc and these trade at around 85% to 95% of NTA. CQO and FKP trade at 55% to 60% of NTA. Both have no immediate funding issues, with gearing (debt to total assets) of below 40%.

Be glad to hear what others have to say


----------



## So_Cynical (14 April 2010)

*Re: CQO and FKP*



Looingforvalue said:


> Wonder if there people out there with strong views, positive or negative, on these property stocks.
> 
> Westfield and Stockland are the leaders and both are trading at above their latest NTA. The next rung is filled by the likes of GPT, DXS, MGR, etc and these trade at around 85% to 95% of NTA. CQO and FKP trade at 55% to 60% of NTA. Both have no immediate funding issues, with gearing (debt to total assets) of below 40%.
> 
> Be glad to hear what others have to say




If your keen on big property and cant make up your mind, SLF gives you weighted exposure to the top end (ASX200) of the property stocks...Westfield and Stockland, GPT, DXS, MGR....just be warned that the SLF market makers just wont let the SP fall if your interested in getting a cheap buy order filled.


----------



## Space Invader101 (15 April 2010)

Something that's deterred me from REIT's is the RBA being gun-ho crazy with interest rate rises.  That creates a currency risk with overseas profits and more interest on debt in the local market.

I have heard many of them are returning to profit and have low debt-to-equity ratio.  Although this might be from selling more units to raise equity and thus diluting the value of each unit.


----------

